# Starter relay location?



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

Where is the starter relay located at on this car? I cannot seem to find it. Starter has been replaced and it still has problems starting sometimes.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

If im not wrong it should be located on the starter. 

Are you having the problem that sometimes the car doesn't want to turn on and sometimes it does?


----------



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

No its not there, I've already replaced the starter on the car. Do 93-2001 Altimas not have starter relays? I could never find the one on my 94 altima either.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Im not sure, but check under the hood. There should be two black box looking under the hood(fuse box). One on the right side and one on the left. 
If the altimas do have a starter relay they should be located there.

I'l check later on and tell you by tomorrow if there actually there.


----------



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

Allright, thanks. I've checked both relay boxes under the hood, and have not seen anything labeled "starter relay".


----------



## tunnelrat (Nov 9, 2009)

I know it's been a few months since this post and maybe you've fixed the problem by now. I just went through this with my '99 auto...there are a couple of other things to check, if the problem is in the control circuit...ignition switch, ignition relay, ignition fuses in the fuse box inside and under the hood, inhibitor switch (neutral safety switch), anti theft relay #1 under the hood, and the shifter itself. It needs to be aligned with the linkage, or else the inhibitor won't be able to be properly adjusted.


----------



## MERLIN FINCH (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello. The police just returned my stolen car and now it won't crank. I bought a new battery and a new ignition switch and it still won't crank at all. I wanted to jump the starter relay to see if it's the starter that is not working but I cannot find the starter relay anywhere ( 1997 Nissan Altima ). The owner's manual say's nothing about it either. Is the starter relay given another name,ie, anti theft relay or other?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

cameron40420 said:


> Where is the starter relay located at on this car? I cannot seem to find it. Starter has been replaced and it still has problems starting sometimes.


If the car has an A/T, the PNP switch is located on the driver's side attached to the A/T case. It's connected to the shifter linkage.

If the car uses an M/T, the clutch interlock relay is located inside the relay box in the engine compartment on the passenger's side; here's a picture:


----------



## MERLIN FINCH (Jul 24, 2020)

Sorry don't know what your talking about. Your shop talk abbreviations elude me. I think it's time to buy another car.


----------

